# to clip or not to clip



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

hi all 
do i need to get new circlip fiited to strengthen 1st gear?
not planning on using launch(too much) or track days.
what are the costs involved by those who have had them fitted?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

General concensus is dont bother unless you are tuning to over 700bhp, or launching hard regularly.

Of course it would give peace of mind, but there havent been many circlip failures on UK GTRs, many of which (mine included) have been tracked hard over the last 3 years.

Personal choice of course, but I'm happy with my circlip for now.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks CC what was the cost of fitting to yours?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

or did you mean you aint had it done


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I havent had mine changed.

OEM circlip for 3 years, 600 or so horses, tracked fairly regularly.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

thats reassuring for me
had cobb fitted to mine when i already bought it 7 days ago
dealer told me that was the only mod but i am sure its got a y pipe fitted as it sounds to loud for oem zorst waiting to speak to original owner to confirm.
tried looking underneath to confirm but hard to see unless she is up in the air
the rest of zorst looks oem to me


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Circlip only really needed as said for higher power cars and some say for large track use cars particularly if you hit the kerbs as apparently than can cause the clips to jump.

Day to day running and occasional launches should have no issues. I did mine more for peace of mine but in reality at my power and usage of the car not required but as stated does give me some extra piece of mind...particularly when you see the OEM clip in the flesh.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks stevie76 where in the midlands are you ?
i am in cannock staffs


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Got mine done a piece of mind as I do a fair amount of Track days, not due to cost, but becuse I would hate to be without the car if the gearbox was too be sick!!


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

what about cost steve?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well I had the circlips done a full Gearbox and Eng service and the new Eng & Gearbox software updates. Suggest you speak to one of the recognised Tuners of 35's out there as they can and will all offer different packages - depends what you want to use the car for?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

andyg said:


> thanks stevie76 where in the midlands are you ?
> i am in cannock staffs


Not that far from you....I live just outside Rugby.

Your looking at circa £1500 for the clips from both Litchfields and SVM.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

andyg said:


> thats reassuring for me
> had cobb fitted to mine when i already bought it 7 days ago
> dealer told me that was the only mod but i am sure its got a y pipe fitted as it sounds to loud for oem zorst waiting to speak to original owner to confirm.
> tried looking underneath to confirm but hard to see unless she is up in the air
> the rest of zorst looks oem to me


Mate you don't need to ask owner re Y-Pipe. Just take a look by getting on your hands and knee's. If it's got two CAT's with heat shields and a dirty big silencer on it (Just under where you and the passenger sit) then it's standard ; ) Anything else and it's a mod.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Other technique is rev engine with window down. If it's louder than a Micra, then there be a y-pipe my hearties....


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i have heard of someone with 250+ launches with a stock box and the only issue they have had so far was the solinoids needing cleaning out


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

professor matt said:


> i have heard of someone with 250+ launches with a stock box and the only issue they have had so far was the solinoids needing cleaning out


lol who could that be ?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

It's defo got a y pipe then lol


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> lol who could that be ?


:nervous:

yeah andy


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

So do the clips make it safer to launch the car?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If your gunna mod your car heavy or do heavy track days then yes but if not then its a waste of £1500 if im not mistaken the 08 plates had some issuses with them but 09 onwards they are strong and no issuses, most honest tuners/modifires will tell you that because ive asked the same question and was told dont waste your money


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm planing on doing a few 1/4 miles on drag strips.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Takamo said:


> If your gunna mod your car heavy or do heavy track days then yes but if not then its a waste of £1500 if im not mistaken the 08 plates had some issuses with them but 09 onwards they are strong and no issuses, most honest tuners/modifires will tell you that because ive asked the same question and was told dont waste your money


I was advised the same mate  may do it in a couple of years time once I have the funds for some power mods, but otherwise they're staying standard for now. However I'm not a launch junkie and don't track her so fingers crossed the box should be fine.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The standard clips are fine for drag now and again yourl be ok guys, my car is pushing 650+ponnies and ive ran mine at the pod a few times and its fine.....like anything in life dont take the mick and yourl be alright......dont worry be happy!!!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfield have done mine - I just wanted added reassurance when I did my Stage 4


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

What happens when the standard circlips fail? What is the cost to fix this failure?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

grahamc said:


> What happens when the standard circlips fail? What is the cost to fix this failure?


Not 100% on this but I'm sure if it fails it can cost 5k to repare and 15k for a new one. When it fails it distroys the gearbox and is costly. I've had mine done now from svm for the piece of mind for the sake of 1500.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, had my done. Just adds piece of mind really.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Had circlips and upgraded 1st gear set while my box was out to repair a failed syncro issue. Enjoy using the LC and peace of mind for future


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to revive the threads but I don't track my car and definitely don't launch it.But would like to go stage 2 route.So would I need to get the cir clips done for now and again spirited drive home.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Like a lot of the previous posts I wouldn't bother. I run stage 2 at the moment and its fine and given that you're not too bothered about launching or tracking save yourself some money...unless yours is one of the early models


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Like a lot of the previous posts I wouldn't bother. I run stage 2 at the moment and its fine and given that you're not too bothered about launching or tracking save yourself some money...unless yours is one of the early models


Thanks pal just what I was thinking.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Fire said:


> Sorry to revive the threads but I don't track my car and definitely don't launch it.But would like to go stage 2 route.So would I need to get the cir clips done for now and again spirited drive home.


better to revive than start a new one.....

You say you wont launch it, but wait till you have tried it  saying that, I rarely launch my car and do track it.... I have not done circlips, might at some stage purely for peace of mind when on track


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

grahamc said:


> better to revive than start a new one.....
> 
> You say you wont launch it, but wait till you have tried it  saying that, I rarely launch my car and do track it.... I have not done circlips, might at some stage purely for peace of mind when on track


agreed graham if I did went to stage4 I will definiately do it like many have said for the pure peace of mind.but then after modding evo's the wife keep on saying :GrowUp:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am stage 4.25 and clipped


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Fire said:


> agreed graham if I did went to stage4 I will definiately do it like many have said for the pure peace of mind.but then after modding evo's the wife keep on saying :GrowUp:


Im stage 4.25, have been for 1.5 years and no issues.... opcorn:

My missus just asks how much she can spend on shoes everytime I buy a car part


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Im stage 4.25, have been for 1.5 years and no issues.... opcorn:
> 
> My missus just asks how much she can spend on shoes everytime I buy a car part


Surprising how cheap these car parts are  lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Prevention is better (CHREAPER) the cure !!!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

15delux said:


> Surprising how cheap these car parts are  lol


parts are cheap, labour is expensive....



Steve said:


> Prevention is better (CHREAPER) the cure !!!!


Still not entirely sure what happens when circlips fail.......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Messy gears all over the place, go see one !!! Horrible


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

15delux said:


> Surprising how cheap these car parts are  lol


Hmmm now you guys got me thinking:chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm Stage 4.25 (628/635) and no circlips. If I go Stage 5, I'll get them done, but no need otherwise IMO.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

My GTR's stock but its going 600+/600+ soon, and am thinking of getting the Circlip upgrade and gear stops upgrade for safety... as I may start tracking the car


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

All the circlips or just 1st as I'm debating this


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Brad1979 said:


> All the circlips or just 1st as I'm debating this


Ive heard just the main front one needs doing, mines going 600/600 in a few weeks, so am having the circlip done, the piston clips and the gear stoppers = a bullet proof gearbox, mines an 09 GTR... plus I want to start tracking the car. 

As people have said 'Prevention is better (CHEAPER) the cure !!!!'

good info on it here -
Gearbox Nissan GT-R


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

What's price on that ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Brad1979 said:


> What's price on that ?


prices I have seen so far for the gearbox work, as its a lot of labour, between £1100-1500


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Chronos said:


> prices I have seen so far for the gearbox work, as its a lot of labour, between £1100-1500


Who have you had quotes from


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

also re reading old threads Andy at speedtech reckons just the 1st circlip believe this is the 4wd circlip and the one prone to failure with repeated launches is all that's needed then your piston clips + gear stops I believe this doesn't require the box to be completely stripped down as only doing 1st circlip and gearstops + pistion clips are on solenoid pack. 
So a bit cheaper

But I don't know much and that called all be utter bo***cks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Brad1979 said:


> also re reading old threads Andy at speedtech reckons just the 1st circlip believe this is the 4wd circlip and the one prone to failure with repeated launches is all that's needed then your piston clips + gear stops I believe this doesn't require the box to be completely stripped down as only doing 1st circlip and gearstops + pistion clips are on solenoid pack.
> So a bit cheaper
> 
> But I don't know much and that called all be utter bo***cks


Give him a ring, his prices are competitive, he has been tuning R35s since the beginning, and knows his stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

www.ACspeedtech.co 
T: 01925 748527


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Thread revive 

Are the circlips worth doing on the later DBA cars running <stage 4?

No track or launches.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

No track or launches, then absolutely not unless you're in there doing something else. And even then it's only for improved resale value (all IMHO of course)


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

another thread revive...

at what torque do you need these circlips? I want to do 700lbft...do I need them? 
do I need all 3 or just the one for fwd?
also on the fwd shaft the circlips do not fail because of the circlip itself but because of the weak splines breaking off. so it seems to make no sense to install a thicker circlip there. only the dodson lock works seems to solve this issue.

do the dba transmissions have beefier splines than cba?

and the next question would be what kind? just thicker circlips, xtreme-motorsport ones, dodson, something else? who has the best price on them as I find all of them way overprice for what they are


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What turbos for 700lbs? I assume on a built bottom end? And how severe? A flat 700lbs from 4500 to 7k+ or just a peak mid range value?


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

EFR 6758 stock frame, built bottom end (not sure what this has to to with circlips). hopefully 700lbft until 7500rpm redline 

having investigated some more, input and output shaft are a simple fix as the upgraded circlips have enough material to hold on to from the shafts. 

but as I mentioned before the fwd circlip only has those splines to hold onto which do break off even before the circlip does. so an upgraded circlip makes no sense there. willall racing offers just upgraded clips with a locking collar for the fwd clip at an insane price. again, pointless.
dodson does go a different route whith the fwd gearlock but this thing needs to be pressed into the shaft and there are instances of it working its way out again over time.

so there really doesn't seem to be a reliable fix here other than what jacks transmission does: they machine the seat and fit an upgraded clip.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was interested in if it was a built engine as generally the bottom end would have needed attention before the box. But seems you have this well in hand 

I was interested in what the turbos were to get an idea of how much torque the car would be generating. Those EFRs will obviously hold 700lbs for a little while and even on higher revs still have a reasonable torque rating.

I too am running 700lbs and am doing so with the Dodson Extreme first gear and shaft that contains clips. I believe the 1st and shaft adds to the rigidity of the box and gives the OEM gears the best chance of taking the power. I also did baskets, and clutch upgrade (Dodson superstock). 


I have no concerns about circlip issues. I don't however know the detail of what you are asking re the fwd shaft splines. 


700lbs is close to what the OEM gears can take.


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

yes I do not want to go over 700lbft because like you said this is probably the reasonably safe max for stock gears.

i will also go for a better clutch and billet baskets but no first gear and shaft. if i was to disassemble the whole box I would change out all 6 gears while its in pieces. to much work (or money) for me to do it all over later on.


----------

